# Creo [que] podemos hacer eso



## Eloy1988

¡Hola a todos! Soy estudiante de filología y quiero saber qué regla se sigue para omitir la conjunción "que" en casos como "Creo podemos hacer eso" o "Pienso debemos ir allí ahora". En primer lugar, deseo saber si este tipo de construcciones de elisión son correctas, y, en segundo lugar, en el caso de que lo sean, por qué y en qué casos lo son.
Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Rayines

Eloy1988 said:


> ¡Hola a todos! Soy estudiante de filología y quiero saber qué regla se sigue para omitir la conjunción "que" en casos como "Creo podemos hacer eso" o "Pienso debemos ir allí ahora". En primer lugar, deseo saber si este tipo de construcciones de elisión son correctas, y, en segundo lugar, en el caso de que lo sean, por qué y en qué casos lo son.
> Muchas gracias por adelantado.


Hola Eloy, bienvenido al foro: *Que* yo sepa, no se puede omitir la conjunción en tus ejemplos, como así se hace en inglés. No conozco aquéllas en las que sí se puede.


----------



## jazyk

Creo que se la puede omitir en algunas oraciones introducidas por subjuntivo, sobretodo aquellas que expresan temor o ruego: _Ruego se presenten al andén inmediatamente._


----------



## Nirshamay

Que yo sepa no se puede omitir la conjunción que introduce las oraciones subordinadas, salvo en el caso de _rogar, pedir_, etc.


----------



## lazarus1907

Se acepta (pero no se recomienda) la supresión de la conjunción 'que' en ciertas ocasiones en subordinadas sustantivas de complemento directo con verbos de ruego, temor, e incluso de opinión. Ejemplo:

_Le ruego (que) lo tenga en cosideración._


----------



## ordequin

Hola amigos:

Creo que el panhispánico es poco prolijo con los ejemplos en este caso. Pienso que además de los citados verbos que expresan ruego o temor, (súplica, petición...); y de aquellos que indican opinión, (creencia, pensamiento...); también podrían incluirse otros muchos que se utilizan sin la conjunción en el habla esmerada, (en este caso).
Me parece que esto podría deberse a un recurso de estilo, que contribuye a una mayor agilidad en el lenguaje, omitiendo elementos innecesarios.
-Exigir---Exigieron se disculpara inmediatamente.  
-Esperar---Espero seas consecuente y cumplas lo prometido.
-Pedir---Pidió le fuera retirado cualquier privilegio. 
-Observar---Observo te has esmerado mucho.

Por cierto, sospecho esto no funciona con la segunda persona,..., tanto del singular, como del plural. (?)
Misterio. (!)
De momento os dejo con la norma:


*2.1.2.* Cuando la oración subordinada funciona como complemento directo de un verbo de «ruego» o «temor», se suprime a veces la conjunción _que:_ _«Le rogué me permitiera acompañarla hasta la entrada»_ (Cano _Abismo_ [Col. 1991]); _«Ya me temo no termine nunca_ [esta guerra]» (Umbral _Leyenda_ [Esp. 1991]); sucede también, aunque más raramente, con verbos de «opinión»: _«El comunicado_ [...] _eriza el cabello y supongo habrá espantado al ministro Belloch»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 21.12.94). En todos estos casos, aunque no se censura la supresión de la conjunción, se considera preferible mantenerla: _Le rogué que me permitiera, me temo que no termine, supongo que habrá espantado_

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ordequin

Y ahora que me doy cuenta,..., lo que sí es un espanto es el ejemplo del comunicado del DPD. No puede ser peor, ni más ambiguo; en lugar de aclarar,..., ¡enturbia!
Pienso que no les vendría mal un poco de ayuda de la "plantilla" de WR,  ...
Ojo al dato:
*«El comunicado [...] eriza el cabello y supongo habrá espantado al ministro Belloch» *

[Harían mejor en obviar las citas de prensa...]


----------



## Jellby

Lo que sí se puede hacer es darle la vuelta a la frase y poner una coma en vez de "que".

Creo que estamos de más -> Estamos de más, creo.


----------



## ordequin

Se me ocurre otro ejemplo en el que la elipsis de un "que", parece necesaria. Es más, tengo la sensación de que la oración lo pide a gritos; *pero me gustaría me lo confirmase algún experto en gramática*, ya que mis conocimientos en esta materia, no dan desde luego para tanto.
(El "que" omitido es el que se emplazaría después del "comprobaría" subrayado.)



> "Cuál es mi sorpresa al comprobar que nadie ha entendido nada; y que se lanzan al ruedo de la crítica personas que más tarde comprobaría no son capaces de escribir cuatro líneas sin cometer cuatro agramaticalidades, y cuarenta errores ortográficos."


----------



## Jellby

A mí no me parece que quede "mejor" la elipsis del "que" ni en tu frase ("me gustaría *que* me lo confirmase") ni en la que citas ("más tarde comprobaría *que* no son capaces"). Si se trata de evitar la repetición de muchos "que", yo propondría otra redacción:

... y que se lanzan al ruedo de la crítica personas que*, como más tarde comprobaría,* no son capaces ...


----------



## ordequin

Encontré estos ejemplos en los que se omiten o evitan los "ques", pienso que por una cuestión de estilo.


Elipsis de la conjunción “que”:




> [330]





> más pienso debe de ser
> este dudar y temer
> que la que juzgo mi esposa.
> Aunque en su beldad es diosa,
> No deja de ser mujer.
> 
> LA CONFUSIÓN DE HUNGRÍA. Antonio Mira de Amescua.


 



> -Esta noche, mozo, ¿no sentiste nada? Pues tras la culebra





> anduve, y aun pienso se ha de ir para ti a la cama, que son muy frías y
> buscan calor.
> 
> Pusímonos a comer, y quiso Dios que aún en esto me fue bien,
> que me cupo más pan que la lazeria que me solía dar, porque rayó con
> un cuchillo todo lo que pensó ser ratonado, diciendo:
> 
> LAZARILLO DE TORMES.


 
En el ejemplo que antecede, y de manera elegantísima, pienso que el autor evita un "que pensó que fue ratonado", introduciendo un expresivo "que pensó ser ratonado".





> [3260]





> Podrá ser, pues mensajera
> me hace, que en él le diga
> y el estado que le espera
> si con mi amor corresponde.
> Lo que imagino será.
> 
> VENTURA TE DÉ DIOS, HIJO, de Tirso de Molina


 
En el ejemplo anterior "Lo que imagino será", nos "ahorra" un "Lo que imagino que será, (así)".




> [1110]





> Deudos tengo en Olías;
> Gonzalo de Aguilera o Juan de Frías
> podrán acomodarnos
> de todo, aunque sospecho han de estorbarnos
> 
> DESDE TOLEDO A MADRID, de Tirso de Molina


 
Y otro tanto de lo mismo...evitando un "(yo) sospecho (que) (ellos) han de estorbarnos".
A mí por lo menos, no me importa nada recibir *lecciones de estilo* de semejantes maestros. Al contrario, trato de absorber todo lo que puedo, encantada....


----------



## Jellby

Pero sigue habiendo estilos que gustan más y estilos que gustan menos


----------



## ordequin

Estoy contigo Jellby, sobre gustos no hay nada escrito...
Pero tal vez podrías regalarnos alguna reseña literaria, en la que un autor de tu agrado, realice una reiteración de estos "ques", o sature su redacción con estas conjunciones, pudiendo evitarlo.
Sería interesante ver -y aprender- cómo lo hacen otros grandes maestros...


----------



## Jellby

Pues no sé qué decirte... se me hace difícil buscar casos en que podría haberse dicho eliminando el "que" pero se dice de otra manera (entre otras cosas porque estoy bastante lejos de mi "biblioteca").

En casi todos los casos en los que se elimina el "que", yo tiendo a poner comas (aunque sea mentalmente), puede que ése sea también el origen de la elipsis:

más pienso debe de ser -> más, pienso, debe de ser
Lo que imagino será -> Lo que, imagino, será
aunque sospecho han de estorbarnos -> aunque, sospecho, han de estorbarnos

El verbo entre comas no es en realidad necesario para entender la frase, simplemente aclara que no se trata de un hecho real, sino de una siempre opinión (ya dice el DPD que sucede con verbos de este tipo).


----------



## heidita

ordequin said:


> Se me ocurre otro ejemplo en el que la elipsis de un "que", parece necesaria. Es más, tengo la sensación de que la oración lo pide a gritos; *pero me gustaría me lo confirmase algún experto en gramática*, _ya que mis conocimientos en esta materia, no dan desde luego para tanto._


Encima de cachondeo....así que no dan para tanto ¿eh? 

En Madrid esta sería una frase muy acertada y más bien elegante. No lo sería tanto con "que".



ordequin said:


> Encontré estos ejemplos en los que se omiten o evitan los "ques", pienso que por una cuestión de estilo.


No tengo ni idea dónde encuentras tu información, pero dejas en evidencia a más de uno...





ordequin said:


> Estoy contigo Jellby, sobre gustos no hay nada escrito...
> Pero tal vez podrías regalarnos alguna reseña literaria, en la que un autor de tu agrado, realice una reiteración de estos "ques", o sature su redacción con estas conjunciones, pudiendo evitarlo.
> Sería interesante ver -y aprender- cómo lo hacen otros grandes maestros...


Eso, Jellby, ¿no se puede encontrar nada en la web? Ya me ha picado la curiosidad.


----------



## Jellby

heidita said:


> Eso, Jellby, ¿no se puede encontrar nada en la web? Ya me ha picado la curiosidad.



De acuerdo, un intento con el corpus de la RAE:

"Fue así como conocí a Sandra Anita María Owens, *que creo que* me amó, porque la gringa era complicadísima". (Alfredo Bryce Echenique, "La vida exagerada de Martín Romaña", 1981).

"yo seguí viendo aquella gran masa informe, *aunque sospecho que* era mi fantasía". (Benito Pérez Galdós, "Trafalgar", 1873).

"Yo no me meto en tu vida, yo sólo te digo lo *que pienso que* debes hacer". (Laura Esquivel, "Tan veloz como el deseo", 2001).

"y a dejarle comer de lo *que me parece que* le conviene y a quitarle lo *que imagino que* le ha de hacer daño y ser nocivo al estómago". (Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra, "Segunda parte del ingenioso caballero don Quijote de la Mancha", 1615).


----------



## ordequin

ordequin said:


> Pero tal vez podrías regalarnos alguna reseña literaria, en la que un autor de tu agrado, realice una reiteración de estos "ques", o sature su redacción con estas conjunciones, pudiendo evitarlo.


 
Hola amigos:
No he visto saturación de "ques" más que en la cita de Cervantes. En los otros ejemplos para comprobar si existe esto o no, tendríamos que poder leer lo que antecede; si no ya el párrafo completo, sí al menos la oración precedente, o la posterior.
Es más fácil encontrar una aguja en un pajar, que una omisión de un "que" en el texto de El Quijote; pero el hecho de que éste, nuestro genial embajador, construyera sus escritos de esta forma, no invalida la tendencia contraria en este sentido, por parte de otros autores, también muy notables.

No soy amiga de prolongar las cosas en demasía, ni de colaborar a que este hilo se asemeje, más a una partida de ping-pong -bola va, bola viene- que a una búsqueda de soluciones, en un terreno en el que pienso, la norma no es lo suficientemente clara, firme, ni contundente.
Mi verdadero propósito es el de conseguir que este tema pueda ser enriquecido con los argumentos u opiniones del mayor número de foreros posible; de forma que quien conozca más datos los aporte, aquel que tenga una opinión formada la exprese, o el que cuente con una experiencia en este sentido la exponga. 



Jellby said:


> "y a dejarle comer de lo *que me parece que* le conviene y a quitarle lo *que imagino que* le ha de hacer daño y ser nocivo al estómago". (Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra, "Segunda parte del ingenioso caballero don Quijote de la Mancha", 1615).


 
Un saludo para todos.
Y me quedo a la espera sean colmadas mis expectativas, con aportaciones, transoceánicas, intercontinentales, y a ser posible, no sólo mundiales, sino también colosales.


----------



## Jellby

He intentado buscar frases parecidas a las tuyas pero donde no se ha omitido un "que". Pero yo tampoco pretendo sentar cátedra, sólo digo que a mí no me gusta quitar el "que", aunque se pueda hacer, porque me parece que le da un estilo pretencioso y pedante a la frase (fíjate que los ejemplos que has puesto son bastante antiguos). Mientras que sea una práctica aceptada, esto no pasará de opinión personal.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Para mí, es hilo cumplido !!....¡¡Aplausos para Jellby y ordequin    !!*


----------



## María Madrid

Me apunto a lo dicho por Rayines. 

Personalmente soy más partidaria de poner "que". Lazarus ya ha dicho que aunque se permite dejarlo implícito, no se recomienda y yo tiendo a redactar así. Es habitual ver que se omite en escritos formales, de manera que yo he terminado por verle un cierto airecillo pomposo cuando abusan de esa manera de redactar. Me suena un poco a Nodo y esas cosas... lo cual no quiere decir que se me escape de vez en cuando también a mí cuando quiero parecer seria y respetable . Saludos,


----------



## Fernando

Creo tienen razón los partidarios del uso de la susodicha partícula, en lugar de su elipsis (vulgo omisión), en tanto el castellano tiene gran cariño, por no decir pasión, por el uso de las subordinadas, en las cuales la mencionada tiene harta importancia. Cualquier frase en castellano carecedora de la inmencionable parece harto pomposa y con un prurito de llegar a literatura sin pasar por ser comunicante de cosa alguna.

Espero la disensión conmigo sea benevolente y comprensiva. En todo caso, y como en la música, ocasionalmente la dequedación produce un efecto agradable, como de jazz, así úsese cuando plazca con moderación y tacto.


----------



## itxaro

¿Se podría deber (al menos en algunos casos) a la influencia del inglés, eso de no incluir el pronombre relativo "que"? ...dado que se suele poder omitir en inglés.
"Espero te guste", sin el "que", es una cosa que he visto muchas veces, y siempre me recuerda al "I hope you like it", sin el "that".
A veces tengo esa sensación de una "saturación de ques" cuando escribo en español, pero será porque soy angloparlante...


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Largo y tendido se habló acerca de la conjunción "que", su uso, abuso y lícita elisión, por lo tanto yo no voy a añadir nada más, de mi cosecha se entiende, pero si quiero dejar este enlace a  un artículo de "Justo Fernández López" que si tiene bastante que decir._
_


----------



## jazyk

En italiano es muy común la supresión del _che: Spero (che) non ti arrabbi_ (Espero que no te enojes), _sembra (che) nevichi in quella parte del paese_ (parece que nieva en aquella parte del país), etc.


----------



## María Madrid

itxaro said:


> ¿Se podría deber (al menos en algunos casos) a la influencia del inglés, eso de no incluir el pronombre relativo "que"? ...dado que se suele poder omitir en inglés.
> "Espero te guste", sin el "que", es una cosa que he visto muchas veces, y siempre me recuerda al "I hope you like it", sin el "that".
> A veces tengo esa sensación de una "saturación de ques" cuando escribo en español, pero será porque soy angloparlante...


 
No tengo elementos para afirmarlo, más bien es una intuición que espero que alguien pueda corroborar o rebatir, pero a mí me esa supresión de nuestra querida "que" me suena más bien a castellano antiguo. De hecho los textos que ha puesto de ejemplo Ordequin no son precisamente de autores contemporáneos así que no creo que la influencia del inglés esté detrás de esto, sino más bien un deseo de imitar un castellano de otras épocas, para darle un aire más formal (en mi opinión el resultado es más pretencioso y artificial que elegante y cuidado).

En cualquier caso, si a tí como nativo de inglés te parece que en castellano sobran "ques" a los hispanohablantes nos parece que en inglés faltan... cuestión de perspectiva. Saludos,


----------



## jazyk

> A veces tengo esa sensación de una "saturación de ques" cuando escribo en español, pero será porque soy angloparlante...


Y a nosotros nos parece que sobran pronombres sujeto en inglés.   I, I, I. We, we, we.


----------



## Mate

¿Es correcto el uso de tilde en el primer "que" de esta frase?

"¡*Qué* lo piense el afrentado, que es más fácil!"


----------



## María Madrid

Si entras en el enlace que ha puesto Marcos un poco más arriba (o en el DPD), encontrarás la respuesta. Te adelanto que es no. Saludos,


----------



## ordequin

Amigos:

Os agradezco efusivamente vuestra participación en este hilo.
Personalmente, me interesaba mucho profundizar en esta cuestión, en la que lo que tal vez yo interprete erróneamente como un vacío en la norma, me traía en un sinvivir.
Lo que me llevo de esta discusión es una enseñanza que desde luego no esperaba; y es qué diferente es el resultado entre lo que uno emite, y lo que los demás perciben, esto es: qué diferente es el efecto que pensamos que creamos, y lo que a los demás les llega, o absorben.

En los ejemplos que fueron expuestos, se citaron tres autores del Siglo de Oro español: Cervantes, Tirso de Molina, y el anónimo autor de El Lazarillo de Tormes. La diferencia entre unas publicaciones y otras, se produce en un lapso de apenas 60 años, periodo que en cuestiones históricas resulta irrisorio. Por ello, no creo que el gusto por la elipsis de la conjunción "que", pueda deberse a factores temporales, o sólo a estos factores.
Creo que la norma deja un vacío considerable en el que cada quién, puede hacer, en los casos citados, de su capa un sayo.

Mi conclusión por tanto, es que el espacio delimitado por los académicos en lo concerniente a esta permisividad, no nos remitirá más que a una cuestión de gustos personales.

Me gustaría aclararos que en mi caso suprimo siempre estas conjunciones, (dentro de lo permitido), sin que hasta hoy me hubiese planteado por qué lo hacía. Me llamó poderosamente la atención la intervención de María Madrid, en la que nuestra querida co-forera, nos muestra que lo percibe como un recurso arcaizante. Esto me hizo reflexionar, y por ello os decía al principio de estas líneas que aprendí en este hilo, no ya lo que pretendí, sino aquello que me sorprendió.
Pienso esta costumbre que tengo se debe a lo que yo he podido oír en mi entorno más inmediato, más que a mi gusto o inclinación por ciertas lecturas; y en ningún momento pensé que con ello podría generar un efecto pomposo, ¡todo lo contrario! Tenía una sensación opuesta a la que la mayoría mostráis, y es que esta costumbre contribuía a crear un efecto más dinámico en el lenguaje, en el oyente, o en los textos.

Ahora mi duda no enteramente satisfecha explora otros caminos, uno de ellos, el de preguntarme si acaso no será éste un hábito más frecuente o arraigado en el País Vasco. En un libro humorístico que leí hace unos días, se caricaturiza a los vascos como un pueblo cimentado en costumbres ancestrales; contando que esta etnia cuyos máximos valores están fundamentados en cosas como la familia y la gastronomía, todavía acude en masa a la iglesia los domingos, y al telediario le sigue llamando "el parte".
Si llego a alguna conclusión, os mantendré al tanto de mis pesquisas,... .
*Mientras tanto, y de nuevo, os muestro mi más sincero agradecimiento por vuestra colaboración, tiempo e interés.*

P.D.
1-Un regalo las finísimas ironías de nuestros especialistas. 
2-Interesantísimo y muy completo el vínculo nos aportó Marcoszorrilla.
Y por último:
3-No creo nuestra lengua haya importado, lo esté haciendo ahora, (ni lo haga en el futuro...espero), las normas gramaticales que rigen para el idioma inglés; pero igualmente se agradece la colaboración.


----------



## ordequin

Mateamargo said:


> ¿Es correcto el uso de tilde en el primer "que" de esta frase?
> "¡*Qué* lo piense el afrentado, que es más fácil!"


 
Amigos:
María, (que picaste en el anzuelo hábilmente tendido por Mate):
En una primera lectura capté la ironía de lo reseñado.
En una segunda, y arribando de nuevo a este hilo, proveniente de otras orillas, u ovillos, he comprendido que esta cábala es casi más bien un retruécano.
Tengo que felicitar a su autor, a pesar de que se meta así con mis amigos...
Compañeros que estáis empezando ahora con el castellano:
Para comprender sutilezas de hilar tan fino, habréis de tejer mucho...
(No os desaniméis)


----------



## jomoalce

Creo que de las dos maneras es posible. Se puedo utilizar la conjunción o bien no, el sentido no se pierde, quizás en ello este la importancia.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ordequin said:


> Me llamó poderosamente la atención la intervención de María Madrid, en la que nuestra querida co-forera, nos muestra que lo percibe como un recurso arcaizante.


A mí también me suena menos coloquial: más literario. Permíteme echar más leña al fuego:
*
que*
*2.2.2.* Cuando el segundo término de una comparación propia es una oración subordinada introducida a su vez por la conjunción _que,_ es gramaticalmente impecable la emisión conjunta del _que_ comparativo y el _que_ introductor de la subordinada: 

_«__Parece más positivo que él exista que que no exista»_ (Cabrera _Cine_ [Esp. 1999]).
También la conjunción comparativa _que_ puede ir seguida del relativo _que:_

_Tengo más cosas que alabarte que que criticarte; 
_
_Hay más que perder que que ganar._
_DPD_

En el primer caso suele evitarse la cacofonía introduciendo entre ambas conjunciones un _no_ expletivo:

_«Mejor es eso que no que a uno lo ignoren»_ (Landero _Juegos_ [Esp. 1989]).
Aunque, paradójicamente, puede llegarse a deshacer una cacofonía para crear otra:

_«__Parece más positivo que él exista que *NO* que no exista» ._
En el segundo caso se aconseja evitar la cacofonía haciendo explícito el antecedente _cosas_ y repitiéndolo en el segundo término de comparación:
_Tengo más cosas que alabarte que cosas que criticarte;_
_ Hay más cosas que perder que cosas que ganar._
_DPD_


Un saludete,

Pedro.


----------



## Eloy1988

Gracias a todos por vuestro interés y colaboración. 
¡Podéis seguir enviando vuestras sugerencias respecto de este tema!


----------



## Eloy1988

¡Hola a todos! 
Tu caso de la cacofonía, Pedro, ha despertado mi interés. En ese caso, creo que incluso se podría omitir el adverbio de negación "no", ¿no crees? La frase quedaría "...más positivo que él exista que que no exista." 
¿Alguien sabe si esto es incorrecto?
Gracias.


----------



## Rayines

Eloy1988 said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> Tu caso de la cacofonía, Pedro, ha despertado mi interés. En ese caso, creo que incluso se podría omitir el adverbio de negación "no", ¿no crees? La frase quedaría "...más positivo que él exista que que no exista."
> ¿Alguien sabe si esto es incorrecto?
> Gracias.


Si te refieres a *este* mensaje de Pedro, la dejaste igual, ¿no?, y es correcta.


----------



## Eloy1988

¡Hola, Rayines!
Si te fijas, he quitado el adverbio "no", pero no estoy totalmente convencido de que sea correcto, aunque suena bien.


----------



## Rayines

Eloy1988 said:


> ¡Hola, Rayines!
> Si te fijas, he quitado el adverbio "no", pero no estoy totalmente convencido de que sea correcto, aunque suena bien.


Discúlpame, no puedo dejar de verlo  .


----------



## Eloy1988

Sí, mira, Pedro escribió "que no que no exista", a lo que yo propuse "que que no exista"


----------



## Rayines

Eloy1988 said:


> Sí, mira, Pedro escribió "que no que no exista", a lo que yo propuse "que que no exista"


Claro, ¡es que yo estaba mirando la primera frase!: *que 2.2.2.........*
Glup....


----------

